# Observation



## Curtis68 (May 31, 2014)

Hey fellow Caber's
I have only been a member here for a very short time and one thing I have noticed is how quickly a post in the "for sale forum" turns into mud slinging when someone asks too much for an item.  What a person asks for an item they are selling is their business.  Just because, once upon a time in a land far, far away an item sold for a higher then normal price does not mean the seller is guaranteed the same type of transaction here.  When I see an item I feel is overpriced I do not even bother making an offer on the item.  I feel like I am just wasting my time.  When a person asks a higher then normal price for an item they are only hurting themselves.  They will most likely not be able to sell the item because their target audience is so small.  There are some very educated people on this site that know the true value of an item being sold.
The way I see it is if a person was selling an item for a higher then normal price at swap meet would a lot of the comments made here on this site be said in person?  I think not, why?  Because based on some of the comments made here and the comments that are made after the initial comment it would lead to an all out Donnie Brook.  Something I think most people on this site would not engage in. 
Just because someone is sitting in front of a computer and not interacting with someone in person does not mean we should lose respect for one another.  This is a great hobby, let keep it that way. 
Like Scott, the owner of the Cabe, said a few weeks ago we need to be more mindful of the things that are said here on the Cabe.  It is his site and reputation as a collector in the hobby that is reflected here on the Cabe to some degree.. Just my two cents.  Have a good weekend,
PC


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2014)

Very well said.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 31, 2014)

Here is my take on it-

If someone comes on here and wants to insult my (and all the members) intelligence by asking a ridiculously over the moon price on an item they threw the first punch and opened themselves up to being questioned on it. Just my 2 cents.

-Brian


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2014)

Generally I think it's inappropriate and rude to make negative comments on people's for sale threads, as it's a "for sale" ad, not a "what do you think?" thread, but in this last case the seller shot himself in the foot by throwing someone else under the bus, again, so he was fair game. Keep hoping a lesson will be learned from it one of these days....

Darcie


----------



## bike (May 31, 2014)

*stll a free country*

sort of.

ASK what you like and have a bit of a thick skin- sometimes I comment but if I have nothting good to say I try to make myself click the X up in the corner.   

It is very gratifying to me to have someone say WAY TOO MUCH FOOL on one of my posts and then another say I'LL TAKE IT... one mans trash...Is MY treasure! 



RIP DON VAHUGN 

Me: What do you collect Don?
DV: (JC FIELDS) "WHAT EVER I CAN'T SELL"
My house and barn are full of things I have not been able to sell-I  hope to find more!

Another high roller collector once complained - EVERYONE CONTACTS ME WITH SKY HIGH PRICES I said S**T YOU DO NOT HAVE TO SAY YES and you are getting to hear about it first! you paid your dues by stepping up now you hear of it- people think cause I am a dealer I do not pay- false! but they contact me after the "millionares" I buy high and try to sell higher- naturally I like a deal like anyone else.

I actually regretted selling a SCHWINN(!) now I have exactly 1. I sold the welterweight and when taking it apart for shipping realzed how cool and nice condition it really was and thought I was a fool- WAY OVER PRICE$D for thecabe sold on ebay.


I just want to buy something cool every day. Feel free to email me *with pix and price* (Rarely will I make you an opening offer asI want to buy adn not appraise) of your cool parts accessories dealer items and even a whole bike XHTC@YAHOO.COM


-pg
aka chatty cathy


----------



## Crazy8 (May 31, 2014)

My take on it....

If you don't like it move on!  You are not the authority on pricing.  Just because you think it's worth $1000 and he has it priced out at $1500 doesn't mean you are correct.  90% of the people on here said my '30s Schwinn Motobike was a $500-$700 bike, yet I had a few offers here over $1000, and it eventually sold for $1300 plus shipping to someone who doesn't even know what "thecabe" is.

Overall, if a person is priced high, he will eventually figure it out and either lower the price, or put it up on ebay to find other potential buyers.  And odds are, he'll be lowering the price on both sites until someone pulls the trigger.  I do this and tend to be about 10% cheaper than my ebay sale price.  

REMEMBER,  that person posting something on here first gives you a much better chance of getting it than the 200 people on ebay who are also looking for it.

If I see someone whining about prices on something, I'll be happy to through their old sale threads and find parts that they priced high too.  Did it to that one Schmuck who whined about the price of a Silver King Hex Tube, yet 15 minutes after his post the guy had 3 buyers, so I politely pointed out his $1000 Ross Apollo, which was a huge joke in itself.

Nobody here is perfect at pricing stuff.  Kindly make an offer and other than that, shut up.

______________________________________________________________

If I was going to whine about something on here, it's the constant empty sales threads that say "I'll post photos later", yet never happen.
OR
0-$100,000 OBO, which is just a joke and should be stopped immediately.


----------



## vincev (May 31, 2014)

Price is as subjective as asking if a woman is pretty. What I think is cheap may be considered expensive to another. when I sold firearms I remember a customer buying a $11,000 shotgun and some guy standing there listening in. After a few minutes this guy belts out"Damn I have a lot of nice guns and never paid more than $150". The guy sounded like a total fool with that comment. Dont look like a  fool by making silly comments on the CABE if you cant afford something.Let it go.


----------



## bikewhorder (May 31, 2014)

I don't know, sometimes the pricing is so over the top ridiculous that it is insulting and I feel compelled to insult them back.  I bite my tongue a lot on here though believe it or not.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 31, 2014)

You guys all know the difference between someone asking a price that is a little on the pricey side and someone asking way over the top and way beyond any previous comps... its the latter that offends me. I agree a person has a right to ask whatever they want for something and I have the right not to buy it but most of us have an idea on whats fair so lets not pretend otherwise.

If multiple knowledgeable members price your item at say $500-$600 and past sales confirm that then Its my opinion that your item is probably worth in the current market. If you find an uneducated buyer willing to pay double for it then good for you but that is still not what its worth, thats an anomaly not reality. 

Having said all this I have rarely if ever publicly bashed someones pricing on here but Im also not offended when others do. Also if anyone wants to judge me on my opinion feel free to go through any of my past sales and find anything that is insultingly over priced and we can have a discussion about that too. 

Im hungry, out of beer and cranky so Im going to end my rant now. Have a great night y'all.

-Brian


----------



## Crazy8 (May 31, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> You guys all know the difference between someone asking a price that is a little on the pricey side and someone asking way over the top and way beyond any previous comps... its the latter that offends me. I agree a person has a right to ask whatever they want for something and I have the right not to buy it but most of us have an idea on whats fair so lets not pretend otherwise.
> 
> If multiple knowledgeable members price your item at say $500-$600 and past sales confirm that then Its my opinion that your item is probably worth in the current market. If you find an uneducated buyer willing to pay double for it then good for you but that is still not what its worth, thats an anomaly not reality.
> 
> ...




So in a scenario as such, one of two things can happen, which is why opinions should stay silent.

You can look like a fool, just like the guy with the Ross Apollo because 3 people wanted it at his asking price, even after he made his silly comment.

Or...

He can start off high with the intention of dropping the price daily until he gets rid of it to a Cabe member.  All he is doing in that case is making sure he finds the buyer willing to pay the most.  I do price drops all the time (daily/hourly).  However, since you decided to hurt any chance of him selling it to someone who thought it was worth what he was asking because you posted your opinion, he will probably less likely be willing to sell that item to you when it gets down to a price that you are willing to pay.

See, the issue with posting your opinion is that you can intentionally be hurting the sales process to hinder any chance of him selling it at a good price, so he eventually drops the price down somewhere close to what you think it's worth.  People will soon see the advantage to posting their opinion which will end up causing this problem...

Here is an example....

Mr Jack Mehoff posts a 1950 Schwinn Panther with all the goodies (drum brake, locking fork, etc...) and it is OG and very clean throughout, probably an 8 out of 10.  Now, where are you gonna find an OG in "8" shape?  So he decides to start it out at $2500.  You think the bike is worth $1500 max, so you post your opinion publicly, but instead of saying you think the bike is worth $1500, you say it's only worth $1000 which in turn, lowers the assumed value of other suspected buyers to below what you actually think it's worth, which is $1500.  Meaning one who might have paid $1800, was now talked down by you that it's worth less.  So maybe because you publicly post $1000 as your opinion, the potential buyer who thought it was worth $1800 before is now only willing to pay $1200 max just to make sure he gets it at above your 'posted' appraisal.  Then when the seller lowers it to $1500, you jump in and grab it because you've dropped everyone elses prior opinion of the value below $1500.

And that my friend is the reason why people should just SHUT UP!  Not only because it's rude to begin with, but because though this seems like a family oriented site, their are plenty of people here who only care about themselves and will do what it takes to get what they want.  If it's seen that posting an opinion is allowed, then people will do it on purpose.  If posting opinions isn't allowed, then it will never have the chance of happening.


Heck, might as well mention another scam.  I've seen this with baseball cards.

3 forum members decide to set up a scam to raise the expected value of an item that hasn't been seen on ebay in a long time so prices aren't very well known.  Let's say for example the item is thought to be worth $1000 by the well known members.  So the one member posts up a fake sale, "So and So Item" for $2000 shipped.   And in turn, the second member of the group jumps in 2 minutes later and makes the first post saying he'll take it (fake purchase).  Now everyone thinks this item has sold in 2 minutes for $2000 and they go racing to find one being sold by some unsuspected seller who doesn't know about the price jump.  The next day, member number 3 posts the same item for $1500 shipped and someone who saw it sell for $2000 the day prior jumps on it thinking he's saving $500.  But in reality, he spent $500 more than what it's really worth all because of a scam set up to make it look like they were hot at $2000.


----------



## bike (May 31, 2014)

*dont go in deep*

if you are afraid to swim!

Personally I get pannicy and depressed when I cant buy because I have to pay bills or buy another junk truck to replace the exploded junker i have been driving well past its expiration date.

Selling (for me) is a regrettable by product of NEEDING to buy.


----------



## vincev (May 31, 2014)

Dont ruin the "for sale " section of the Cabe. It is not a section for debating. Look and decide if you want to buy the item. If you dont like the price move on down the page. 
If a price is way over the top ,ignore it and move on.The market for the item will dictate the final price. Its really simple.


----------



## videoranger (May 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dont ruin the "for sale " section of the Cabe. It is not a section for debating. Look and decide if you want to buy the item. If you dont like the price move on down the page.
> If a price is way over the top ,ignore it and move on.The market for the item will dictate the final price. Its really simple.



I think that is a reasonable way to view the for sale ads. If a seller needs pricing advice they will probably ask and if a potential buyer needs an appraisal for a listing they could start an appropriate thread in another section. I know my opinions sure aren't going to save the CABE.


----------



## BB Rider (May 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dont ruin the "for sale " section of the Cabe. It is not a section for debating. Look and decide if you want to buy the item. If you dont like the price move on down the page.
> If a price is way over the top ,ignore it and move on.The market for the item will dictate the final price. Its really simple.




Thank you Vince........


----------



## Boris (May 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dont ruin the "for sale " section of the Cabe. It is not a section for debating. Look and decide if you want to buy the item. If you dont like the price move on down the page.
> If a price is way over the top ,ignore it and move on.The market for the item will dictate the final price. Its really simple.




Any idiot should understand this concept, as you've proven so effectively.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 31, 2014)

Price is between the seller and buyer if you are neither it's not your business.


----------



## OldRider (May 31, 2014)

schwinnderella said:


> Price is between the seller and buyer if you are neither it's not your business.



You sir just hit the nail on the head!


----------



## slick (May 31, 2014)

The huge problem with pricing is this: 
The part, or bike is bought at a high price or by a novice collector. The price then gets doubled so they can make a buck. If they don't make that buck or two, that bike or part gets parted out because they "think" it's worth more then what they paid. Then feelings get hurt and here we are. Oh, then the next guy follows along as well and prices go up, and nobody is buying at those prices. The best result is ebay it!!!!!!! No reserve and let the whole damn world chime in on the reality of what its worth.  Plain and simple. You can ask whatcha want, but odds are you will keep asking and hauling it to swap after swap, etc....or you could lower your price and sell it. Time and storage is money to most of us.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 1, 2014)

Just to clarify my earlier comment, I am aware that its poor form to go bashing someone's for sale post and I don't do it, all I'm saying is I understand where the desire to do so comes from and I'm silently cheering when I see others say what I was thinking.  I suppose the sound of crickets chirping should be all the retribution that is necessary to send that seller a message that its time to ease up on the high quality medication use though.


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 1, 2014)

Alternatively when confronted with a high price don't take it personally.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 1, 2014)

*The Big Picture...*

It seems like there has been lots of ruminating lately over why there is so much negativity and hostility in what, on its surface, should be a pleasant and enjoyable pastime.  I would argue that its because ultimately bicycle collecting is a self serving and hollow materialistic endeavor, and anytime that people dedicate themselves to such an activity its going to bring out the worst in them.  Sure there are friendships made and occasional acts of kindness but I would say they are the exception to the rule. I'm not someone who believes that  there are any consequences for our actions after our time here is done but I have to wonder about those that do because if your right and there is a judgment day I don't think your god is going to be too impressed when you tell them you spent a significant percentage of your time here acquiring a collection of old manufactured goods.  Just sayin'


----------



## spoker (Jun 1, 2014)

Darcieand Vince said it very well-but if all that is done is to discuss it on the open forum nothing will change and it will in mho continue to deteriste and cause ppl to chose other sites to look at,major inproprities need to be dealt with on an equal level to be eradicated,i think thats where the moderaters come in to play,i wont come on to a site very long where i am subject to offensive comments/behavior,there is a differance when someone asks what somthing is worth and when they acually state a price,NUMEROUS times i have seen ppl ask what something is worth and have remarks to the affect that dont waste our time or are you stupid for posting that.the cabe used to be my primary site,i have been involed with them ever since it was a news letter out of florida,but that is changing,it is no longer the only game in town,it has to surpass the compition to stay on top,i feel moderators play a major role in that,in closing,if too many fools are allowed to keep gettin on the ship wont it sink?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 1, 2014)

*either buy it or shut the hell up*

nothing in life has a set price not food,not gas,not clothing,not housing and not toys or hobbies nothing not even gold
If you remember we live in a FREE MARKET ECONOMY, if i buy or sell something at a price that you think is to high,well then thats just your tough luck and maybe " the price just went up again ".If it doesn't sell thats my tough luck and none of anyone's business

SELLER'S LIST HOWEVER YOU WANT,and BUYER'S buy it or  SHUT THE HELL UP YOU BUNCH OF CRY BABIES


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Just to clarify my earlier comment, I am aware that its poor form to go bashing someone's for sale post and I don't do it, all I'm saying is I understand where the desire to do so comes from and I'm silently cheering when I see others say what I was thinking.  I suppose the sound of crickets chirping should be all the retribution that is necessary to send that seller a message that its time to ease up on the high quality medication use though.




This is my feeling as well.


----------



## walter branche (Jun 1, 2014)

*set high*

People set the price high ,and then the wannabes make offers ,, if you set the price in reason , the bozos will make offers for less than what it is worth , .. If someone posts an item that seems way out of order , people who are know-it-alls should post a photo and record of a similar bike , with asking and sold price ,, also another idea is too post the sale price on your recent purchases or sales ,, ha ha like that is going to happen ,,.. nothing is going to change , its been going on way to long to try and change .. there are people who read all this diarrhea , and laugh , .. proud to make my contribution


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 1, 2014)

rustystone2112 said:


> SELLER'S LIST HOWEVER YOU WANT,and BUYER'S buy it or  SHUT THE HELL UP YOU BUNCH OF CRY BABIES




I agree, except that sometimes there are some crybaby sellers who use up a lot of bandwidth acting all indignant about how nobody is buying their overpriced crap.  I'm not singling anyone out, but lets just say there seems to be a direct correlation to the amount of cry baby behavior and the use of large bold font.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

walter branche said:


> People set the price high ,and then the wannabes make offers ,, if you set the price in reason , the bozos will make offers for less than what it is worth , .. If someone posts an item that seems way out of order , people who are know-it-alls should post a photo and record of a similar bike , with asking and sold price ,, also another idea is too post the sale price on your recent purchases or sales ,, ha ha like that is going to happen ,,.. nothing is going to change , its been going on way to long to try and change .. there are people who read all this diarrhea , and laugh , .. proud to make my contribution




Im doing my part to change things. I always leave my price in my ads after an item has sold so others can use it as future reference if they so choose. I actually had the same idea as you about posting actual sale prices next to my asking price but the a realized something...because I base my sale prices on realist comps on similarly sold items I almost always get my asking price. I understand the offer/counter offer game has been going on forever and we all play it at times but I find that on this fine sight if something is priced fairly the members for the most part are knowledgeable enough to pop on it before someone else does.

-Brian


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 1, 2014)

*list how you want*



bikewhorder said:


> I agree, except that sometimes there are some crybaby sellers who use up a lot of bandwidth acting all indignant about how nobody is buying their overpriced crap.  I'm not singling anyone out, but lets just say there seems to be a direct correlation to the amount of cry baby behavior and the use of large bold font.



i don't care if my parts sell or not i'm not desperate to sell i don't use the money to live on i only offer parts i'm not using or not interested in anymore to those who might need them,nobody knows when or what someone may have paid for things their selling they may have been bought 25 or more years ago when prices were much higher and maybe just trying to break even.
As for " overpriced crap " if it's not Delta or Schwinn  it's all crap to me


----------



## spoker (Jun 1, 2014)

if anowner prices an item for sale that HE owns and marks the price as firm no one should show pics of previous sales or make lower offers,what another OLD piece bsold b4 has nothing to do with this piece,they are not the same if they are both old,why is that concept so hard to understand?if i list my item price as firm thats what i mean!geesh


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

spoker said:


> if anowner prices an item for sale that HE owns and marks the price as firm no one should show pics of previous sales or make lower offers,what another OLD piece bsold b4 has nothing to do with this piece,they are not the same if they are both old,why is that concept so hard to understand?if i list my item price as firm thats what i mean!geesh




I agree no one should go so far as showing pics of a similar item in someones for sale post, that is just a bit over the top. I disagree that what a previous sold similar item sold for has NOTHING to do with a current sale. While previous comps (if there even are any) do not set current prices 100% in stone a seller that actually WANTS to move an item in a reasonable amount of time should take previous sale prices as a good gauge of his/her asking price. I also agree that if a price is listed as firm it is in poor taste to come at the seller with a crazy offer...but not sure what that has to do with the topic at hand.

Again, just to be clear, I have NO problem when someone is asking top dollar for there item. What I take offense to is when someone comes at me with a price that is 2-3 times what any previous item has sold for and see nothing wrong with a tactfully worded comment giving the seller, and more importantly a potential buyer, any info that can help in making a transaction pleasant for all involved. I truly do not understand what is wrong with that? 

-Brian


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 1, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> ...
> Again, just to be clear, I have NO problem when someone is asking top dollar for there item. What I take offense to is when someone comes at me with a price that is 2-3 times what any previous item has sold for and see nothing wrong with a tactfully worded comment giving the seller, and more importantly a potential buyer, any info that can help in making a transaction pleasant for all involved. I truly do not understand what is wrong with that?
> 
> -Brian




IMO If you are trying to educate the seller, (or buyer) send a PM. Don't worry about the buyer, what it's worth to them is their business. 
Not appropriate to post your opinion on the price, on a person's for sale ad. 

Darcie


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

While I'm in rant mode, here is another thing that drives me crazy... "an item is worth what a buyer and seller agree on".  Im going to use the bike pictured below that I previously owned to show why I feel that statement is nonsense. This bike was at a barn sale listed for $200 when a friend of mine called and asked me if I would be interested in it (sight unseen by me). I told my friend grab it and I'll give you double what you paid for it. I was prepared to pay $400 for it because I felt it was WORTH at least that (again, sight unseen) but since my friend got it down to $100 I only had to pay $200 for it. Shortly after buying it I sold it to a member for $400 and he quickly resold it for what I can only imagine was a decent amount more than $400. Same bike sold 3 times in about a months time so what was it worth? The $200 the original owner wanted or the $100 he sold it for? Maybe it was the $200 I paid or the $400 I sold it for? Maybe it was whatever the current owner paid for it? Could this one bikes WORTH really change so much in only about a months time? Lets not play around here, most of us can look at the picture below and come up with a good idea of what its worth and Im sure we would all be in the same ballpark. I know for a fact that the ballpark is not going to be ANYWHERE near $100, $200 or even $400 which it should be by the definition of "whatever the buyer and seller agree on". Y'all understand where im coming from?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

Nickinator said:


> IMO If you are trying to educate the seller, (or buyer) send a PM. Don't worry about the buyer, what it's worth to them is their business.
> Not appropriate to post your opinion on the price, on a person's for sale ad.
> 
> Darcie




So you are of the opinion that even though many of us could help a buyer not get screwed we should keep our mouth shut to protect the seller?

Again, Im not talking about the items that are priced a little on the high side, Im talking about the people that price things so over the top that it is insulting to all of us and meant to take advantage of less knowledgeable buyers.


----------



## spoker (Jun 1, 2014)

yes dont ever step on someone elses sale,its no one elses bussines what soneone is selling THERE property for,someone tried to scame me on her once,i outed him in the open forum and i will do the same to any one who interfers with a sale i havelike one of the posters said buy it or shut up.whats so hard to understand?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 1, 2014)

For sale.... $1,000,000 




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy8 (Jun 1, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> So you are of the opinion that even though many of us could help a buyer not get screwed we should keep our mouth shut to protect the seller?
> 
> Again, Im not talking about the items that are priced a little on the high side, Im talking about the people that price things so over the top that it is insulting to all of us and meant to take advantage of less knowledgeable buyers.




So it's ok to help the less knowledgeable buyer from getting screwed, but your ok with screwing a seller who doesn't know what he's got?  I mean really, where is it ok to be correct one way, but not the other?  You're friend paid $100 for a $400 bike, and you paid your friend $200 for a $400 bike.  Do you think the seller would've sold it for $100 if he knew he could get $400?  Instead of telling the seller it was worth $400, you decided it was ok since he didn't know?

What is the difference in these two scenarios?  Not that I'd go telling a seller what his bike is worth either if he was low, but if you are going to do it one way, then why not do it the other?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 1, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> So you are of the opinion that even though many of us could help a buyer not get screwed we should keep our mouth shut to protect the seller?
> 
> Again, Im not talking about the items that are priced a little on the high side, Im talking about the people that price things so over the top that it is insulting to all of us and meant to take advantage of less knowledgeable buyers.




+++++1... ....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

spoker said:


> yes dont ever step on someone elses sale,its no one elses bussines what soneone is selling THERE property for,someone tried to scame me on her once,i outed him in the open forum and i will do the same to any one who interfers with a sale i havelike one of the posters said buy it or shut up.whats so hard to understand?




I guess I should clarify even further...Im not talking about people like you, or other long time members trying to get top dollar for stuff that they offer up for sale. That does not bother me in the least. What does offend me is people that come in here looking for info, refuse to hear the info they are given then proceed to try to pedal their goods for a crazy price based on their own delusions. 99% of the buyers on here would not fall for that but what is wrong with protecting that 1% of new members that may not be totally educated yet? I guess im guilty of thinking in extremes and not what is good for the majority of folks. What can I say, Im a bleeding heart liberal!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 1, 2014)

*list it how you want*



Bri-In-RI said:


> So you are of the opinion that even though many of us could help a buyer not get screwed we should keep our mouth shut to protect the seller?
> 
> Again, Im not talking about the items that are priced a little on the high side, Im talking about the people that price things so over the top that it is insulting to all of us and meant to take advantage of less knowledgeable buyers.



do you tell the butcher at the market to his face that his prices are to high,or the gas station clerk,auto mechanic,landlord,department store manager,restaurant manager?   to their face?


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

Crazy8 said:


> So it's ok to help the less knowledgeable buyer from getting screwed, but your ok with screwing a seller who doesn't know what he's got?  I mean really, where is it ok to be correct one way, but not the other?  You're friend paid $100 for a $400 bike, and you paid your friend $200 for a $400 bike.  Do you think the seller would've sold it for $100 if he knew he could get $400?  Instead of telling the seller it was worth $400, you decided it was ok since he didn't know?
> 
> What is the difference in these two scenarios?  Not that I'd go telling a seller what his bike is worth either if he was low, but if you are going to do it one way, then why not do it the other?





I did not buy the bike from the original seller but if I did In no scenario would I have talked him down on the bike. It was part of an estate sale which (right or wrong) I view and negotiate differently than with members of the bicycle community. For what its worth, I have at a tag sale paid slightly higher than asking price on an item that was way under priced. Im a sucker for sweet old ladies...and there were free baked goods and coffee!

-Brian


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 1, 2014)

I have no problem calling someone out if they are trying to  pull a fast one...ie I swear it's original or its hard to tell if the forks/stem is bent or its just a small hole..... Some people do not know the difference in repop parts and listing it as original just to rip a newb off is bs... that's why new people leave this hobby. .because of this exact scenario. ..if yer gonna sell something you better know full well what it is and be transparent about it. .. described accordingly. ..don't be a bum...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2014)

Leave buyer and seller alone.Keep your nose out of their deal.Butting in is poor etiquette .That is as bad as being a C.L.Cop. Craigs list always has some butthead who thinks everyone NEEDS their help .Buy the item or shut up. . I say,Read the item for sale.Its not open for a debate.Mind your business.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

rustystone2112 said:


> do you tell the butcher at the market to his face that his prices are to high,or the gas station clerk,auto mechanic,landlord,department store manager,restaurant manager?   to their face?





Terrible comparison. Most all of these things are necessities whereas bicycles are a luxury in hobby being sold to like minded "friends"  If every market in the country was selling 80/20 ground beef for between $2.99 and $4.99 a pound and I walked into one where it was $10.99 I would absolutely question them on why?  

This debate is in good fun but I feel like it is me against the world here. Bikewhorder, where are you?!


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> While I'm in rant mode, here is another thing that drives me crazy... "an item is worth what a  I know for a fact that the ballpark is not going to be ANYWHERE near $100, $200 or even $400 which it should be by the definition of "whatever the buyer and seller agree on". Y'all understand where im coming from?
> 
> 
> Bri,to keep it simple ,it is worth whatever price was paid by the new owner ,to the new owner.It is not for us to judge what is in the buyers head,try to figure why the new owner wanted the bike,etc.Its just not our business.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

vincev said:


> Leave buyer and seller alone.Keep your nose out of their deal.Butting in is poor etiquette .That is as bad as being a C.L.Cop. Craigs list always has some butthead who thinks everyone NEEDS their help .Buy the item or shut up. . I say,Read the item for sale.Its not open for a debate.Mind your business.





And it is poor morals to sit back and watch people get screwed. I agree that there have been cases of people butting in where there was no need and in those cases it is poor etiquette.

I also do not view the idiots on CL trying to screw people the same way as people coming in here doing it. CL are strangers to me but people in this community I consider "friends" and Im more protective of my friends. But...at least CL has a flag feature to get rid of the scammers!


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> And it is poor morals to sit back and watch people get screwed. I agree that there have been cases of people butting in where there was no need and in those cases it is poor etiquette.
> 
> I also do not view the idiots on CL trying to screw people the same way as people coming in here doing it. CL are strangers to me but people in this community I consider "friends" and Im more protective of my friends. But...at least CL has a flag feature to get rid of the scammers!




Bri,If you think it is necessary to police the "for sale" section then it should be done through the Private Message part.That way the there are no hard feeling and debating" is eliminated .I think every Caber has made some bad deals over the years and has learned from it. There are people that have good intentions but really dont know about pricing.I have a friend who is a real bike guy .He doesnt understand why some people buy balloon tire bikes.He passed on a Red Phantom for $100! He flips bikes all year long but is clueless about old bikes.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 1, 2014)

*list it how you want*



Bri-In-RI said:


> Terrible comparison. Most all of these things are necessities whereas bicycles are a luxury in hobby being sold to like minded "friends"  If every market in the country was selling 80/20 ground beef for between $2.99 and $4.99 a pound and I walked into one where it was $10.99 I would absolutely question them on why?
> 
> This debate is in good fun but I feel like it is me against the world here. Bikewhorder, where are you?!



like i said,it's your choice to buy or not to. eat steak or ground beef,drive a Cadillac or a Kia,live in a house or an apartment ,or buy Schwinn parts or HUFFY parts


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

vincev said:


> Bri,If you think it is necessary to police the "for sale" section then it should be done through the Private Message part.That way the there are no hard feeling and debating" is eliminated .I think every Caber has made some bad deals over the years and has learned from it. There are people that have good intentions but really dont know about pricing.I have a friend who is a real bike guy .He doesnt understand why some people buy balloon tire bikes.He passed on a Red Phantom for $100! He flips bikes all year long but is clueless about old bikes.





Funny story...Ive never actually called anyone out on here over there pricing of an item. I was really just trying to express my opinion that there is a tactful way to comment on price that also may protect a buyer in the end but truthfully I do not feel strongly enough to debate this much further. For me, that is all we were having here is a debate and did not intend to offend anyone but clearly this guy does not agree with my opinion or enjoy friendly debate as much as I do-

 rustystone2112  rustystone2112 is online now
Look Ma, No Hands!
Join Date
Feb 2014
Location
IRVINE CA.
Posts
97
Default list it how you want
maybe you should stick to the lower priced huffy's,free spirits and other low end bikes that way you won''t have to worry so much about prices,and minding other people's business

I do not feel like I attacked anyone in a way even remotely like this but if I did I truly am sorry as that was not at all my intention. Im going to go now to take pics of the low end bike I bought today and the one I just finished up as well.

-Brian


----------



## spoker (Jun 1, 2014)

a LIBERAL? no sense in tryin any more normal reasoning!!!!!!!!! ya know what the diff is between god and the for sale police?god doesnt tell people what they should ask for something thats thiers


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 1, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> And it is poor morals to sit back and watch people get screwed. I agree that there have been cases of people butting in where there was no need and in those cases it is poor etiquette.
> 
> I also do not view the idiots on CL trying to screw people the same way as people coming in here doing it. CL are strangers to me but people in this community I consider "friends" and Im more protective of my friends. But...at least CL has a flag feature to get rid of the scammers!




Hey guess what...plus 1 again. ..Damn bri in ri talk about nail on the head....

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 1, 2014)

Chk this out.... I can only see the people getting upset and saying stay out of the sellers business as the ones trying to scam the next guy... nobody would have to be the police If some people would knock off the bs game that requires policing..lol duh..

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2014)

For me, that is all we were having here is a debate and did not intend to offend anyone but clearly this guy does not agree with my opinion or enjoy friendly debate as much as I do-


Bri,no offense taken and dont mean to offend you either.Its just a debate. Its all kool I hope.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 1, 2014)

spoker said:


> a LIBERAL? no sense in tryin any more normal reasoning!!!!!!!!! ya know what the diff is between god and the for sale police?god doesnt tell people what they should ask for something thats thiers




Spoker, I actually did laugh out loud when I read that! I really do enjoy a good debate and bet that if you an I were to sit down over some beers we would have no problem finding topics to go back and forth over and I for one would truly enjoy every second of it!

-Brian


----------



## spoker (Jun 1, 2014)

glad u enjoyed it,to oneself be true


----------



## bike (Jun 1, 2014)

*Many things I have sold for record braking RIP OFF  (to some) prices*

I wish I could buy back at a profit to the buyer....


----------



## spoker (Jun 1, 2014)

*spelling*

heh!!!!!!! lets start a thread on correct spelling LOL LOL LOL


----------



## walter branche (Jun 1, 2014)

*bicycle museum of america*

and others ,prove there is no set price on anything ,, there has to be more than 1 person in an auction venue,to drive the final offer . I have clients that never heard of the cabe ,and could not care less what anyone on this board thinks , also clients that think the cabe is a joke , like a quilting bee ,a bunch of ole people arguing over stupid stuff , I like the CABE and enjoy the rants and raves , I try to offer my items here, it gets the word out ,, also many people are reading the for sale and never get involved in the politics of all this ridiculous BS..


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2014)

walter branche said:


> ... also clients that think the cabe is a joke , like a quilting bee ,a bunch of ole people arguing over stupid stuff , I like the CABE and enjoy the rants and raves , ..




Yea I thought things could get a little raucous here until I joined the Wheelmen site. Took three years just to get a reply to join and one visit and I was done! Talk about bickering, backstabbing, name calling, etc... V/r Shawn


----------



## pedaling pete (Jun 1, 2014)

*Where is Phil Marshall*

Wasn't long ago we didn't have to put a price in the for sale section. Like an Ebay concept sellers an d buyers worked out a deal. Well the rules changed and this is what we have. 6 pages of ???????? Why did the rules change?  Seems like it was a lot simpler than it is now.Maybe it will bring Phil M back and a lot more sellers.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 1, 2014)

If you like the item and not the price, make a counter offer. If you don't want or need the item, ignore and move on. The bigger fool is the person who wastes his time berating someone else for a price on an item he doesn't even want.


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2014)

pedaling pete said:


> Wasn't long ago we didn't have to put a price in the for sale section. Like an Ebay concept sellers an d buyers worked out a deal. Well the rules changed and this is what we have. 6 pages of ???????? Why did the rules change?  Seems like it was a lot simpler than it is now.Maybe it will bring Phil M back and a lot more sellers.




I think price and location were a great idea.Without it you are correct it turns into an auction like E bay.


----------



## pedaling pete (Jun 1, 2014)

With out the fees.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 1, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Bikewhorder, where are you?!




I'm not throwing any more rocks at this hornets nest.  My point was basically that I don't care, Yes its wrong to bash peoples threads but I come here for the entertainment more than anything so I say bash away!  You can bash mine too just be warned its game on that point.


----------

